# HI Surf 3/3



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

My family has been bugging me about fishing the surf and looks like our schedule is clear for this Sunday. Since that's the case it looks like I'll be loading the family up and heading for the beach. The wind, if the forecast can be trusted, looks promising, but the temps are looking a bit cool. 

This'll be my first trip ever surf fishing and it oughta be interesting. I hope that I can get hooked up at least a couple of time for the kids. I will probably hit up the Sea Pony for some mullet and hopefully a crab or 3. I already have some dead shrimp in the freezer so I should have my bases covered. Anyone that wants to come join the circus is welcome. Not sure on time at the moment, but probably going to hit HI.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Fargus, I would also pick up some Orange or Pink shrimp Fish Bites there at Sea Pony. It stayes on the hook better than shrimp and I have had better hook up ratio with them.
Good Luck!


----------



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks troutless. I'll give them a shot too.


----------



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

Would any of you more experienced surf guys wanna hazard a guess as to what might be the most productive time for the surf on Sunday? In my limited experience and looking at http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/texas/gilchrist-east-bay I would guess that it would be first thing in the morning. I hope that I am wrong on this so that I don't drag my family out of bed so dadgum early.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

In the winter time you can usually fish a bit later once the water warms up. You should be fine fishing at noon.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

HuntinforTail said:


> In the winter time you can usually fish a bit later once the water warms up. You should be fine fishing at noon.


Agreed, 2 hours before high tide then till it falls way down, good for whiting, uglies, maybe reds. Should be lots of turdpushers in the mix also.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Should be good for whiting at least. Have fun!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I would not go early. I would wait until the sun warms the water a bit. Try to find some mud. It warms up quicker than sand. What part of HI are you thinking about going?


----------



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I would not go early. I would wait until the sun warms the water a bit. Try to find some mud. It warms up quicker than sand. What part of HI are you thinking about going?


I will probably leave Willis around 7:30 or 8 which will give me time to stop by for some bait. Figure that would put my baits in the water around 10:30 or 11.

I had 2 places in mind, McFadden and the old Dirty Pelican site mainly because I am new to fishing the surf and have heard both these places mentioned with a general location. I was disuaded from heading for to McFadden with the family due to the old crusty exhibitionists. I had thought they were further down. So now it looks like the Dirty Pelican unless you have a better suggestion, Oscar.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I actually like fishing where you mention but when you have your family you have to be careful. I'm thinking west from where Meacoms pier used to be would be another good spot.


----------



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

*HI 3/3 Report*

Thank you to all who offered their advice or input. My family had a great time at the beach. 

After a late start, we got to the Sea Pony around 10:15 Sunday morning. We picked up a handful of live crabs, some fresh shrimp, frozen mullet and some pink shrimp flavored fish bites then we stormed the beach. The wind was low and the surf wasn't glass, but it wasn't far from it. The water was a little off colored to begin with but not too terrible. I casted out 2 bait rods, one armed with a fresh shrimp and the other with the fish bites. After getting those set, I paddled out 2 baits. I dropped the first in about 5' of water with a mullet head offered as an easy meal. The second bait I dropped in about 8' water with a crab on the hook.



















We got our first little run on the fish bite rod at about noon which turned out to be whiting that donated itself to a later fishing excursion. The fishing was pretty quiet for about the next hour so we stalked the beaches for shells and sharks teeth as well as a little castle building. The seashell hunt was a success per the bucket of shells I now have in my garage. The tooth hunt wasn't productive at all. At about 1:15 the reel with the crab on it started singing. After I made sure the fish was hooked up, I handed the rod off to my daughter and the fight was on. After a bit, her arms got tired and handed the rod off to my wife. The two of them tag teamed the fish and after a decent fight they were able to beach this nice 35" bull red.


























Since it was their first redfish of any kind I gave them the option of releasing the fish or putting a tag on it and inviting him home for dinner. They chose the dinner option. Once the proper pictures were taken, the tag was where it belonged and our guest was safely in the cooler I got the bait back out, but not quite as far. It was now about 2, the winds had picked up considerably (went from <5mph to 10-15) and the breakers were now about a foot. With my limited kayak experience I didn't want to get too far out and get myself in a bind with the deteriorating conditions. 

Our next run occurred probably 45 minutes later on my casted fish bite rod. I could tell by the way the Ambassaduer was screaming that it was a simple whiting. I sprinted over to the rod and set the hook on our second bull red of the day. After a little fight we got the fish landed, photographed and released back on his way. Since I was going to release the fish I wanted it back in the water as quickly as possible and did not got any measurements, but if I had to hazard a guess I would say it was probably 36-37".


















Everyone had had plenty of fun as well as plenty of sun and the wind was getting to be a little troublesome and we called it a day about 4.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Great report! Those smiles say it all.


----------



## rkd (Jun 7, 2010)

*Fishbites Question*

Have been reading everyone's "fish bites" stories-and now see that a nice red was caught using them. Are you rigging the fish bites just like fresh dead shrimp?? Double drop with a heavy enough weight at the bottom? I have never seen "fish bites" but I am assuming you just run a hook through it a couple of times and that's all there is to it?? Will mutiple fishbites on one hook improve the number of bites you get or is one enough??


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Awesome report and good job Dad !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Those kids looked really excited. Great trip/job!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Very cool surf report and pictures Fargus, WTG! The family looks like they had a quality experience at the beach.


----------



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

rkd said:


> Have been reading everyone's "fish bites" stories-and now see that a nice red was caught using them. Are you rigging the fish bites just like fresh dead shrimp?? Double drop with a heavy enough weight at the bottom? I have never seen "fish bites" but I am assuming you just run a hook through it a couple of times and that's all there is to it?? Will mutiple fishbites on one hook improve the number of bites you get or is one enough??


I'm not a fish bite expert by any means. In fact, this was my first time using them. I don't know if it helped or not, but I used 2. I would run the hook through one end of 2 fish bites then stab the hook through the opposite end of the first bite on the hook basically bridging the hook gap. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

When using fishbites to catch bait I cut it into 4 equal small pieces. When trying to get a keeper I use them whole. Sometimes I top them with a small piece of shrimp, mullet or whiting belly. Typically I just pass the hook thru the FB only once. A few weekends past a friend caught a 36" BU on a FB/Whiting combo. I also use the crab flavored fish chunks when using frozen crabs.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Glad to know that the fish bites worked for you and your family and it sounded like everyone had great day fishing. WTG Dad.


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

Sounds like ya'll had a great time!!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hate to put a damper on a great trip. But I'd get some neoprene waders to yak out baits. Once those you have fill up with water, you're not getting back on top of that yak. Hard enough in neo waders with no bottom to push from.


----------

